
Harlem Shake - For Website - sirzataytac
http://hsmaker.com
======
gk1
Very clever and original spin on the craze. I tried NewYorker.com and the
butterfly (of the Eustace Tilley logo) was the first to shake... Seemed
fitting.

~~~
ianand
Very similar to <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5219782> which did the
same thing a few days earlier and was on techcrunch.

------
AustinGibbons
Confusing if you try to go to hacker news, I recommend imgur.com :-)

~~~
king_magic
I second the imgur recommendation :-)

~~~
C1D
I third the imgur recommendation :)

------
C1D
For some reason if you visit facebook.com chrome won't allow you because it
claims the site is a phishing site.

~~~
homosaur
Tough but fair.

------
Urgo
I run a YouTube Stats website so my audience is loving this :) Nice job =]

[http://hsmaker.com/harlemshake.asp?url=http%3A%2F%2Fsocialbl...](http://hsmaker.com/harlemshake.asp?url=http%3A%2F%2Fsocialblade.com%2Fyoutube%2Fuser%2FSocialBlade)

------
onassar
Great for a laugh. Nicely done :)

------
JangoSteve
This is awesome. Worked really well on several sites. The only thing that'd
make it better is if, at the end of the song, it faded to black and put up a
YouTube-style "Replay" button in the center, just like the videos.

------
harpb
Put a smile on my face :)
[http://hsmaker.com/harlemshake.asp?url=http%3A%2F%2Fharpb.co...](http://hsmaker.com/harlemshake.asp?url=http%3A%2F%2Fharpb.com%2F)

------
barredo
Works great on Apple.com
[http://hsmaker.com/harlemshake.asp?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapple.co...](http://hsmaker.com/harlemshake.asp?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapple.com)

------
dmotles
I'm a fan

[http://hsmaker.com/harlemshake.asp?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.vati...](http://hsmaker.com/harlemshake.asp?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.vatican.va%2Fphome_en.htm)

~~~
JangoSteve
Interesting how it just accentuates the fact that they use images for most of
the text and menu.

------
cpursley
Ok, you win.

------
jamesmcbennett
Ha! Amazing!

------
harlemsimon
Is there a script available? we would like to integrate this in our website:)

------
obsession
This is an perfect example on how _not_ to do url validation. I tried it on
<http://hs.fi> (Helsingin sanomat, Finnish news magazine) but the site says it
is an invalid URL.

~~~
JensenDied
To be fair:

    
    
        $ curl --head 'http://hs.fi/
        HTTP/1.1 301 Object Moved
        Location: http://www.hs.fi/

------
instakill
Very awesome!

------
jonathanjaeger
Genius.gif

------
jdrummond
Awesome work! :D

------
ionwake
oh god I laughed - funniest post on HN

------
mertlog
Awesome work!

------
winkerVSbecks
you sir, just won the interweb!

------
monsterix
Neat! Makes for a good time after boatload of work! :-)

